# connessione adsl funziona solo con windows

## heXen

ciao

sulla gentoo ho sempre usato gli eciadsl 0.9 per far andare il modem usb wisecom. Da ieri mi si connette ma non posso navigare (ad esempio firefox rimane sul "waiting response") e usare gaim o thunderbird ma posso pingare o connettermi ai server di teamspeak.

Su windows invece,sia 98 che XP, tutto va. Ogni tanto mi dà errore 721 (650 per il win98) ma se si connette riesco a fare tutto.

E' evidente che il problema è della rete dato che sulla gentoo non ho toccato nulla di nulla fino a ieri (oggi ho messo gli eci 0.10)...

Ho tin.it ADSL,ho pure chiamato il "servizio clienti" ma appena mi hanno passato un "tecnico" l'ho quasi mandato a farsi friggere dato che mi proponeva il solito installa-reinstalla driver e cazzate simili e poi io voglio continuare a usare la connessione su gentoo e non su windows.

ne sapete qualcosa di questo fenomeno?

----------

## sorchino

Non ne so niente, ma un modem ethernet funziona benissimo senza tanti cazzi e costa una miseria...

----------

## heXen

c'è bisogno di chiamare la telecom per far cambiare che cavolo ne so oppure infili e va? 

cmq più o meno su che prezzo stanno?

edit: adesso facciamo progressi: le 2 gentoo nonlo trovano neppure il modem, mentre su xp va sempre :/

----------

## Danilo

 *heXen wrote:*   

> cmq più o meno su che prezzo stanno?
> 
> 

 

Su ebay avevo visto degli usb/ethernet nuovi a 25 euro.

Io non ho esperienza con ethernet ma da quello che ho sentito lo infili e va (a parte i soliti parametri dns, user e password...).

Qualcuno potrebbe dire di cosa si ha bisogno? Una scheda ethernet sul computer e poi cos'altro?

Inoltre se ti funziona su windows ti deve funzionare, a parte i drivers, su linux allo stesso modo. 

Di regola i call center sono preparati solo su windows... 

<cattiveria> 

E a volte la preparazione si ferma a :

1) metti il disco di installazione e premi start

2) se non funziona formatta tutto e passa al punto 1  :Twisted Evil: 

</cattiveria>Last edited by Danilo on Fri Aug 19, 2005 6:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 102376

se si tratta di adsl bisogna cambiare i parametri ppoe se non sbaglio

----------

## Danilo

 *zocram wrote:*   

> se si tratta di adsl bisogna cambiare i parametri ppoe se non sbaglio

 

Non dovrebbero essere gli stessi? 

Io sto con un modem usb su una pppoa. Tele2 ad esempio permette solo pppoa.

----------

## 102376

sinceramente, io ho tin alice, sapevo che se passavi da usb a ethernet, bisognava cambiare i settaggi, 

forse come dici te dipende dalla compagnia !!! bisogna informarsi!!!!

----------

## lopio

 *zocram wrote:*   

> sinceramente, io ho tin alice, sapevo che se passavi da usb a ethernet, bisognava cambiare i settaggi, 
> 
> forse come dici te dipende dalla compagnia !!! bisogna informarsi!!!!

 

ciao dipende dalla compagnia  e dall'apponamento . 

C'e' chi ha ppoa chi ha ppoe chi come il sottoscritto ip over atm (routed)

----------

## cloc3

 *heXen wrote:*   

> Da ieri mi si connette ma non posso navigare

 

Vuoi dire che il fenomeno è accaduto improvvisamente, mentre, fino ad ora, la connessione era regolare?

Sei in grado di controllare tutto quello che eventualmente hai installato, e se hai modificato qualcosa?

Anche il kernel è sempre lo stesso?

Sei certo di non avere aggiunto qualche sorta di filtro? I parametri di connessione dovrebbero essere corretti, perché dici che pinghi.

Il file /etc/hosts è a posto?

Hai provato a navigare anche con qualche browser di testo, tipo links?

I file di log dicono qualcosa?

Sei anche sicuro che la connessione su windows sia a piena velocità, senza alcun tipo di ostacolo?

Francamente, non sono in grado di fare una diagnosi precisa del tuo problema, ma penso che probabilmente non centra molto il fatto che il modem sia usb. Sicuramente dovrai sbatterti un poco, ma spero proprio che esista una soluzione banale. I prezzi di eBay, inoltre, sono terribilmente OT.

 :Smile: 

----------

## 102376

scusa ma quindi se io voglio passare da usb a ethernet ,(così finalmete installo gentoo nel pc di casa!!!) basta cambiare il modem ed il gioco è fatto?

----------

## heXen

pure con lynx rimane fermo a "waiting response".... poi mi dà sui nervi il fatto che linux non lo trova e win si  :Confused: 

cmq sulla gentoo fino a ieri non avevo cambiato niente di niente. Ieri mattina vado per collegarmi e non andava. Sul 98, che non toccavo da mesi (cioe da quando la connessione andavasu tutti e 2 i SO) invece andava dopo un po' di errori 650, che si sono verificati anche su xp

OT: potete dirmi in particolare per tin.it 640 se serve richiedere ufficialmente e burocraticamente il passaggio a ethernet?

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *zocram wrote:*   

> scusa ma quindi se io voglio passare da usb a ethernet ,(così finalmete installo gentoo nel pc di casa!!!) basta cambiare il modem ed il gioco è fatto?

 

io ho un contratto con tin, ho preso il modem usb e l'ho messo nell'armadio. uso felicemente un router della usrobotics a 4 porte. di sicuro non li ho chiamati per chiedergli se dovevo cambiare i settaggi.

----------

## 102376

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *zocram wrote:*   scusa ma quindi se io voglio passare da usb a ethernet ,(così finalmete installo gentoo nel pc di casa!!!) basta cambiare il modem ed il gioco è fatto? 
> 
> io ho un contratto con tin, ho preso il modem usb e l'ho messo nell'armadio. uso felicemente un router della usrobotics a 4 porte. di sicuro non li ho chiamati per chiedergli se dovevo cambiare i settaggi.

 

bene quindi lunedi vado da mamma telecom e gli chiedo (anzi pretendo) di darmi uno ethernet!!!!! così sono apposto!!!

----------

## heXen

su xp nelle info connessione mi dice che sono connesso a 4.8Mbps che mi ha fatto pensare: vuoi vedere che mi hanno upgradato la banda e il modem non la regge? Ma questo contraddice il fatto che funziona su win e fa sorgere il dubbio: come si comporta eciadsl se il modem non regge la banda?

OT: domani vado in un negozio di informatica e, se non è chiuso per ferie, mi compro un modem ethernet. Funzionano tutti in linux?

e inoltre, sfiga della sfiga, il forum degli eciadsl ha un errore del phpbb

----------

## 102376

 *heXen wrote:*   

> su xp nelle info connessione mi dice che sono connesso a 4.8Mbps che mi ha fatto pensare: vuoi vedere che mi hanno upgradato la banda e il modem non la regge? Ma questo contraddice il fatto che funziona su win e fa sorgere il dubbio: come si comporta eciadsl se il modem non regge la banda?
> 
> OT: domani vado in un negozio di informatica e, se non è chiuso per ferie, mi compro un modem ethernet. Funzionano tutti in linux?
> 
> e inoltre, sfiga della sfiga, il forum degli eciadsl ha un errore del phpbb

 

aspe anche io ho 4,8Mbps che però non vado a quella velocità!!! a me la tin mi ha detto che mi ha aumentato la banda!!!

ma che vuo dire che c'è scritto 4,8 ma non funziona a 4,8 perchè il modem o la linea non li supporta?

----------

## heXen

indipendentemente dal 4,8 ho pensato che forse il modem nn regge la banda ma questa ipotesi contrasta sul fatto che su xp e sul 98 funziona e che su gentoo riesco a pingare (a indirizzi alfanumerici, quindi non è roba di DNS)

a comprare un ethernet ho paura di spendere per nulla... e se poi non va?

----------

## Danilo

 *heXen wrote:*   

> indipendentemente dal 4,8 ho pensato che forse il modem nn regge la banda ma questa ipotesi contrasta sul fatto che su xp e sul 98 funziona e che su gentoo riesco a pingare (a indirizzi alfanumerici, quindi non è roba di DNS)
> 
> 

 

Se il problema fosse l'upgrade ed il modem non regge la banda potrebbe darsi che i driver win l'abbiano previsto e quelli linux vanno in palla.

Per tranquillizzarti io uso un modem usb perche' a suo tempo, non capendoci niente, per non avere rogne con tele2 (call center : "il suo modem non e' compatibile") richiesi il comodato: lo davano solo su usb.

In questi giorni faro' la disdetta ed il modem me lo compro io: sara' un ethernet base.

----------

## Atomikramp

allora

la questione varia da provider a provider...

tuttavia, sia telecom ( alice ) che altri provider ( io ho NGI per esempio ) hanno non so da quando adottato un sistema che permette lo switch di protocollo da PPPoA a PPPoE senza dover riconfigurare manualmente il DSLAM in centrale....

io infatti inizialmente avevo alice, configurata in PPPoE... poi però mi regalarono un router ADSL ( PPPoA )... l'ho attaccato ed è partito subito senza dover chiamare il 187 per farmi riconfigurare nulla.

stessa cosa con NGI... ho provato sia in ethernet che in over ATM e non ho dovuto far cambiare nulla manualmente al mio gestore...

ad ogni modo, mal che ti vada, se non si connette e va in timeout... basta che telefoni al 187 ( se hai telecom ) e gli dici di cambiarti

"PILA PROTOCOLLARE DA USB a ETHERNET"

se glie lo dici così capiscono, se no la loro ristrettezza mentale li spinge a risponderti che non si può fare solo perchè non sanno di cosa parli.

----------

## heXen

sto facendo una chiacchierata in icq con uno sviluppatore... mi ha detto che se avessi avuto un upgrade il modem dovrei funzionerebbe alla sua massima portata ma dovrei cercarmi un nuovo synch bin, provarli uno a uno perché può darsi che quello sbagliato faccia funzionare parzialmente la connessione... 

programma: weekend a provarei bin e lunedi mattina a comprare l'ethernet  :Wink: 

----------

## bender86

 *heXen wrote:*   

> ciao
> 
> sulla gentoo ho sempre usato gli eciadsl 0.9 per far andare il modem usb wisecom. Da ieri mi si connette ma non posso navigare (ad esempio firefox rimane sul "waiting response") e usare gaim o thunderbird ma posso pingare o connettermi ai server di teamspeak.
> 
> Su windows invece,sia 98 che XP, tutto va. Ogni tanto mi dà errore 721 (650 per il win98) ma se si connette riesco a fare tutto.
> ...

 

Non hai provato a rimettere gli eciadsl 0.9?

----------

## heXen

pare che abbia trovato un synch che funzioni, come mi ha detto flashcode su icq... ma penso di farla la spesa del modem ethernet  :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

 *zocram wrote:*   

> scusa ma quindi se io voglio passare da usb a ethernet ,(così finalmete installo gentoo nel pc di casa!!!) basta cambiare il modem ed il gioco è fatto?

 

la differenza sta' nel fatto che un modem usb ha bisogno di driver per funzionare.... mentre se usi un router ad esempio non ha bisogno di nessun driver e' lui che si connette al tuo provider e fa da gataway per la tua connessione. 

In pratica setti ip netmask dns e gataway sulla tua linux box e sei a posto!

----------

## heXen

se un router è un gateway un modem ethernet tecnicamente cos'è? Qualcosa che tramite la porta ethX ti connette alla rete come se alla ethX ci fosse un pc collegato a internet per fatti suoi? allora qual è la differenza fra modem eth e router? che al router possono andare più pc mentre al modem eth uno solo?

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *heXen wrote:*   

> allora qual è la differenza fra modem eth e router? che al router possono andare più pc mentre al modem eth uno solo?

 

non esattamente, un modem è un modem classico che utilizza una serie di comandi che sono noti e standard, a differenza di quelli usb che invece variano da chip a chip. il router, invece, solitamente incorpora tutta una serie di feature che ti permettono un controllo maggiore, per esempio: un firewall, una serie di regole di iptables applicabili direttamente dyndns ed altre cose carine. oltretutto è configurabile grazie ad una comoda interfaccia web e se "lo apri" ci entri con telnet ti trovi un sistema embedded-linux. il mio per esempio è basato su busybox.

----------

## neryo

 *heXen wrote:*   

> se un router è un gateway un modem ethernet tecnicamente cos'è? Qualcosa che tramite la porta ethX ti connette alla rete come se alla ethX ci fosse un pc collegato a internet per fatti suoi? allora qual è la differenza fra modem eth e router? che al router possono andare più pc mentre al modem eth uno solo?

 

allora la differenza fondamentale tra un router e un modem ethernet e' che un router ha due interfaccie quella esterna che ha l'ip dato dal provider e quella interna ethernet che ha un ip conosciuto (ad es 192.168.0.1) e che server per "parlare" con i client. Il router si incarica di fare il routing dei pacchetti tra le 2 interfaccie e di rimanere sempre connesso al provider.

E' molto comodo come dispositivo perche' si incarica lui di connettersi tramite il suo sw (nessun bisogno di driver sul client), e molto spesso e' possibile configurarlo tramite comode interfaccie web.. alcuni anche via telnet. Io ad esempio uso il dlink 300t che e' un router (anche se lo chiamano modem), dentro ha un sistema linux super compatto.

Il modem ethernet invece e' un dispositivo che tramite richieste di connessione da parte di un client si collega e il modem assegna al client l'indirizzo ip del provider garantendone la connessione, quindi cmq hai bisogno di avere tools (scripts) come adsl-setup adsl-start e via dicendo. Se il tuo pc e' spento il tuo modem e' sconnesso..

invece con un router se spegni il pc il router continua ad essere connesso.. in pratica molto spesso e' utile un router con piu' interfaccie in modo da evitare di essere dipendenti da un pc, per poter funzionare la connessione ad internet ad il resto dei client.

----------

## Atomikramp

in pratica un modem ethernet fa da bridge per la connessione ad internet

infatti il protocollo che noi comunemente chiamiamo PPPoE... è + specificatamente denominato BRIDGED PPPoE

----------

## kueitao

Ciao,

Il tuo problema non ha niente a che fare con il tipo di modem che usi (Ethernet,USB,...). E' solo un problema TCP/IP e lo dimostra il fatto che la connessione TCP (3way handshake) ai siti che vuoi navigare avviene.

Probabilmente (?) è invece un problema di frammentazione ICMP e può dipendere da qualche modifica che il tuo provider (ISP) ha recentemente introdotto.

Usi Iptables? Se SI, fammi sapere perchè al 90% ho la soluzione. Ho avuto lo stesso problema e se le cause sono le stesse anche il tuo si dovrebbe poter risolvere.

Se NO, prova a lanciare questo comando:

```
ifconfig ppp0 mtu 1492

```

Saluti.

----------

